# my future hog baby



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

well ive been looking for a lighter hog for a while now and this is (hopefully) my gorgeous new baby. He is 3 weeks old and im totally in love. Trying to pick out a good name for him at the moment its leo or oliver but im open to ideas.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

His color is going to be marvelous,congrats!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a name suggestion: WOW! :lol: 

congrats!

KathyTNY


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's beautiful!! I like Oliver! I'm so excited for you ( & not at all jealous. :roll: )


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwww, what a cutie! He seems like such a sweet little guy. Oliver was on my short list of names when I got my hedgie, so I like that one!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

He's adorable  And I vote Oliver!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

So cute. I love how they twist around like that. Oliver Twist!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

He is a little pink sweetie and I am jealous! Oliver is one of my all-time favorite names of pet or people, so I vote for it too. It comes with the added bonus of being shorted to a cute nickname- Ollie.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, he's lovely! I vote Oliver Twist!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous and since it's my last name I vote for Oliver too!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait till he is old enough to come home


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I like Oliver too  He's too adorable.


----------

